# 2008 Dikhololo weeks



## scrapbook nut (Mar 5, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that these weeks are available. They charged my credit card last week (about $220 for a 1BR red week) and the weeks were in my account today.

That was the fastest yet!


----------



## jackio (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  What e-mail address did you use to send your credit card information? - Jacki


----------



## scrapbook nut (Mar 5, 2007)

I sent the following email to judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## suskey (Mar 5, 2007)

Same here..cannot believe the week is there so fast. 

Susan


----------



## jackio (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you. - Jacki


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 5, 2007)

Just did it, and used a Bank of America credit card with a "virtual credit card number." That's so slick...

Fern


----------



## jancpa (Mar 6, 2007)

What months have they been assigning?  Any comment on trading power of these weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## suskey (Mar 6, 2007)

My week( 1 br) is March  2008..trading seems to be consistent with previous years. Not exceptional, but can get you 2 br GC with a little planning.

Susan


----------



## dmharris (Mar 6, 2007)

Just cruising here . . . what and where is Dikhololo?  What an interesting name.  

Scrapbook nut, love your name because I too am addicted to scrapbooking.  I only wish I had more time to actually scrapbook.


----------



## Anne S (Mar 6, 2007)

suskey said:


> My week( 1 br) is March  2008..trading seems to be consistent with previous years. Not exceptional, but can get you 2 br GC with a little planning.
> 
> Susan



Susan, what areas and dates are you searching?


----------



## pagosajim (Mar 7, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Just did it, and used a Bank of America credit card with a "virtual credit card number." That's so slick...
> 
> Fern



Did the same on my Citi MasterCard.  That removes one more stress of sending financial information overseas and not knowing if your CC# may fall into the wrong hands.

BTW, my 3BR red week was assessed at 2735R or about $370 at the current exchange rate.  I believe that includes a credit received last year for paying early.  Wonder if we'll get another credit next year? :whoopie:

Modified to clarify above statement:  If I remember correctly, the credit was due to reconciliation of estimated fees that turned out to be slightly less.


----------



## jackio (Mar 7, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Just cruising here . . . what and where is Dikhololo?  What an interesting name.
> 
> 
> 
> Dikhololo is a standard resort in Brits, South Africa.  It has a history of being a good trader, but that has changed in the past few years.  You can still get decent trades for a small maintenance fee if you plan ahead.


----------



## suskey (Mar 8, 2007)

I was looking for an exchange to Vistana Beach Club on Hutchinson Island to visit my Dad..and there were quite a weeks weeks...off-season- but that is fine with me.

Also..saw a bunch of California Resorts...in Carlsbad...Cornoado.

Could not pull Manhattan Club after soemone posted a sighting.

Most of these 2 bedrooms and I was searching with a one bedroom.

Susan


----------



## ira g (Mar 9, 2007)

*Amazing service from Judy at DIK*

Last night at about 9PM  on March 8th we sent our credit card info by e-mail to Judy using a virtual credit card number. We have never had a problem using our regular number but figured we would give the virtual number a try. At 4:50 AM we received a reply from her saying that our cc was charged and that juanita would be banking the 2008 weeks with RCI as we had requested. Let's see how long it takes to bank. I am really impressed by Judy's  timely response. Great job Judy. I just checked on March 13th  and the 2 weeks were in my account at RCI. Also a well done to Juanita at DIK


----------



## Bob D (Mar 13, 2007)

I sent my info and received banked weeks in about 6 days. I have owned here for years and this is the fastest its ever been.
Weeks trade the same as last year a good medium level trader.


----------



## jojotravel (Mar 13, 2007)

*Virtual Credit Card Number?*



Fern Modena said:


> Just did it, and used a Bank of America credit card with a "virtual credit card number." That's so slick...
> 
> Fern



I am obviously behind the times    Could someone please explain to me what a "virtual credit card number" is?  I am interested in paying my Dik fees also.............

Thank you!


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 13, 2007)

If you go to the website of your credit card you should find a way to make a one-time number that you can send to Dik.  It will link back to your card, but is only good for one use.  With Bank of America you specify a date range and an amount range for the transaction as well.

Here's Bank of America's description of their service (CitiBank has it too, and I imagine most of the others:

*What is ShopSafe?*

 		 		The ShopSafe service allows you to create a unique, temporary card number each time you're ready to make an online purchase. This number links directly to your real credit card account number but keeps your card number completely private and completely protected. The ShopSafe number is used just like any other credit - a merchant never knows it's not your real credit card. To get ShopSafe, sign in to Online Banking and choose "Use ShopSafe" from your Account Activity screen."



Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 13, 2007)

I sent an email to TheSpecialists@rci.co.za yesterday asking that my weeks be spacebanked.  I got a reply from Charl Bruwer today saying that it had been done (and it had).  She handled things for me last year as well.  The only reason I didn't email her direct is in case she was no longer there.

Fern


----------



## jackio (Mar 13, 2007)

My 2008 week was deposited within a week.  This is great!


----------



## tim (Mar 14, 2007)

jojotravel said:


> I am obviously behind the times    Could someone please explain to me what a "virtual credit card number" is?  I am interested in paying my Dik fees also.............
> 
> Thank you!



Jojo travel -- not all credit card companies offer this.  Mine didn't.  So, I had to take a chance on giving the number over the internet.  Everything worked fine.


----------



## Ron Donze (Mar 14, 2007)

*1 wk turn around from payment to deposit of a week with RCI*

Same good service for me. 1 week turn around from payment, confirmation of payment and deposit with RCI


----------



## dvc95 (Mar 14, 2007)

I gave Judy my credit card info and she said it had been declined. I called Chase and it turns out that Dik was listed as a "Package Liquor Store". Me and the fraud rep had a good laugh about that one and the rep fixed the glitch. 

It's good to know that my credit card company was pretty sure that I wouldn't be buying $200 worth of liquor in South Africa! 

Heidi


----------



## Dottie (Mar 14, 2007)

Kudos to Judy.  Great success banking requested week that was a dynamite trader last year.  Unfortunately, tho week 28 was terrific last year, it is the pits this year.  Looks like if I want to use it for anything decent, will have to convert it to points.  It is amazing how much RCI can change in a year.  When they did it to Glenmore Sands, the excuse was that it was a white week studio.  It was always a white week studio.  Dik is a red week 2 br.  That does not seem to matter at all.  Bah humbug to RCI!!!!


----------



## jackio (Mar 14, 2007)

My 2008 1BR red week is trading MUCH better than the 2007 year.  Go figure.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 14, 2007)

Jackio 

What red week were you assigned?  Thanks.


----------



## jackio (Mar 14, 2007)

jancpa said:


> Jackio
> 
> What red week were you assigned?  Thanks.



The week beginning 3/21/08, just over a year out.  The 2007 week was for 3/23, but they didn't get it in until 11.5 months.  I wonder if that made a difference.


----------



## ira g (Mar 15, 2007)

Our 06-07-08 weeks pull the exact resorts. We have one bedroom flexi-weeks. Still trades ok, if you book way out for side seasons, which is when we like to travel. With the rand going down against the dollar, compared to last year the mf's are not bad.


----------



## Dani (Mar 16, 2007)

I would also like to thank Judy.  I sent her an e-mail around midnight this Wednesday and the week showed up in my account today.  It doesn't get any better than that.  Thanks.


----------

